# FP nib replacement - any tips before I try my first one?



## 76winger (Sep 2, 2011)

I've read some some of the information in the I.A.P. library and tried to sear threads for additional info but though I'd pose this quick question before I actually try it. I'm getting ready to put one of the Heritance nibs from Exotic Blanks into a PSI Nouveau Sceptre as a replacement for the stock nib. 

Is it pretty much as simple as outlined in the article by Anthony Turchetta or are there some "gotchas" or "watch out fors" that would be helpful to know before I yank the stock one out?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## GoodTurns (Sep 2, 2011)

smooth and gentle beats "yank it out".  make sure all parts that need to be unscrewed are, then firm even pressure is your friend!....going back together, make sure its lined up properly and it should slide smoothly.


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes a picture.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPVh7NyIeXg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50HF5u6xkL8&feature=player_embedded

Hope that helps!


----------



## 76winger (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for the links Dawn! 

I did watch them, but after I had gathered up the nerves to give it a try. Now I'm just thinking - That wasn't hard at all!

After slowly crusing around the shop in slow mode due to 100+ degree temps in it today, I've passed the halfway point and now have shape and the upgrade nib installed. 





Coming in to put up this reply gave me an excuse to come back into the A/C in the house for a few minutes. Now it's back to work!


----------

